# yamaha f310



## kojack

Hi there,
i'd love the opinion from you experts on the yamaha f310 i have my eyes on one.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## rhh7

Don't consider myself an expert, but I have actually built one acoustic guitar.

The non-negotiable minimum for me is a solid wood top...I would never buy a laminate top acoustic guitar...if your budget is limited, get someone to help you buy a used guitar in decent shape...

Yamaha's entry level solid top is the FG700S, with a solid Sitka spruce top, street price about $250.00.


----------



## suttree

yamaha has always made value for the money guitars. they are as well made as anything else in the price range, and some of their guitars have been overlooked by players at large, which i think is a real shame (the old "L" series were very good guitars for the money). while i don't think you'll go wrong with any of their stuff, i would say that you're at the very bottom of the barrel dollar-wise for a beginner guitar... an extra $50 or $100 will serve you very well in the long term, for a guitar that is responsive to play.


----------



## sneakypete

Yamaha makes guitars in every price range from beginner to $10,000.oo custom made acoustics. I own a bunch of Yamahas, my oldest Dynamic...I`ve been told by the serial number... goes back to the mid 50s...but most of my other Dynamics are early/mid 60s, once they introduced the light green label laminates the all solid wood Dynamics went out of production. I also hav an LL33J...exquisite acoustic, as good as amything made by anybody today.
For the money you want to spend...I`m guessing the model in question sells for a couple of hundred?...I`d get a higher end used Yamaha. I know there are some Dynamics on e-bay, a couple of guys at another site own some, but they are nylon strings...I also know they made some for export so they are around. After I bought my first Yamaha Dynamic 3 years ago I hardly touch my steel strings now. Btu again, I`d not rule out a used Yamaha, they make some excellent guitars...entry level stuff is priced that way for a reason but they still surprise many. Take your time...nothing worse than rushing into an acoustic purchase only to find it doesn`t fit you for some reason. Couple of things about the Dynamics...small bodies and fat necks. I own a few laminate nylons that sound fabulous and certain Yamaha laminates are well known for sounding great. When i got my early 70s FG-170, I would have sworn it had a solid top...got it home and looked with my watchmakers loupe and saw it has a thin top layer, thicker middle, and thin bottom layer...a laminate but it sounds very good. Yamaha is one of the most underrated builders out there.


----------



## kojack

*yamaha*

thanks for your help guys, i'll keep looking


----------



## shoretyus

Yup........ what sneakypete said. .....I have a fg460S..... rivals any D28 I have played. Payed $225. But they are prone to lacquer blush for some reason. There are sprays that will fix it. Just haven't got the stuff yet.


----------



## washburned

*Hold on a minute*

The yamaha FG 310 is always written up as an excellent choice for a starter guitar because: it is inexpensive, well made, sounds very good, is very playable. I bought one used with case for my daughter for under $100.00. I was very surprised to find it had a laminate top, as were a couple of her guitarist friends. The playability was excellent: nice action, no buzz anywhere, even tone on all strings and all the way up the fret board; with the laminate top there will be no problems with seasonal action shift; and when you're ready for a mid level or pro level guitar it will be a good keeper for beach parties and the cottage. Go for it.


----------



## ratdog

This was and still is my first guitar. As mentioned it is a great bang for the buck and for someone to start out on.

Don't pass one by if you are on a budget and want to get started.

Cheers,

Ratdog


----------



## dusty tolex

Just don't pay more than $110 or so

dt


----------



## bluezombie

I'm actually purchasing a Yamaha LL500 soon for 900 bucks. I went to play it, and i was amazed, the sound is easily compareable to a guitar two or three times it's price!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I have a 310 and although I don't play guitar yet anyone who picks mine up to play is amazed at the sound from an el cheapo....my original cost was minimal, got it used, but I did have a couple of frets done and a set up......I have a couple of other accoustics but I consider my Yamaha to be the best....sounds lovely with a dean merkly sound hole pickup for amplification....like it so much I paid more than the guitar cost to buy a case to keep it in.....only drawback is it is a big guitar for someone of small stature.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Maxer

I'm not surprised... I'm not familiar with that model but I've had good experiences with their electrics and a couple of classical models. Great company that delivers solid value for the buck.


----------



## kojack

wish i had seen the positive post on the F310 before, i've gone out and got me a FG730s i really like it sounds nice and rich, i find the action a little high but i guess that can be adjusted.


----------

